# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU Client FREE test for ALL GSMHOSTING

## mohamed73

WHY HCU Client is better than others?
-Support more than 560 Huawei phones and modifications.
-Support FULL phone repair same as factory (after full erase), not imei only. 
-Almost all models are tested. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-Have WORKING live support.
-10 Years experience with Huaweis.
-No dongle required. 
-All functions unlimited.
-Can read unlock codes, not direct unlock only!   *Supported Hisilicon, Quallcom, MTK CPU’s
Repair IMEI, IMEI2, CDMA MEID, SUB IMEI
Repair WIFI, Bluetooth,SN
Repair Vendor, Country (change customization without flashing)
Read unlock codes,Unlock
Read bootloader code,Lock bootloader
Repair Simlock data
Repair FingerKey
Unlock FRP, Unlock Huawei ID*  And now again *All function FREE test for all gsmhosting users* *unlimited test until canceled*  FREE user name: *HCU* 
password: *power*  Random 10 users who will post success (or error) log will get time license for free. 
Software download here : *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

Model: HUAWEI TAG-L23  FRP Done  
Before detection connect cable to usb and enable Manufacture mode ! 
Qualcomm and HiSilicon: *#*#2846579#*#*
MTK: *#*#14789632#*#*
Windows: ##2846579# 
ProjectMenu
1.Background setting
2.USB ports setting
Select Manufacture mode 
2016.11.22 07:48:44.666 Checking account HCU...
2016-11-22 07:48:44.676 Connecting to server...
2016-11-22 07:48:46.206 Connected! 
Account: HCU
Check success! 
Credits left: 2
2016-11-22 07:49:00.502 Erase FRP start
2016-11-22 07:49:00.602 Connecting to server...
2016-11-22 07:49:01.791 Connected!
2016-11-22 07:49:02.877 Reading phone info...
2016-11-22 07:49:03.222 Read phone info success!
Model: HUAWEI TAG-L23
Firmware ver.: TAG_L23C464B103
SN: BLRBBBA632513469 
2016-11-22 07:49:03.369 Reading FRP certify data...
2016-11-22 07:49:03.482 Read FRP certify success!
2016-11-22 07:49:03.482 Signing FRP certify data...
2016-11-22 07:49:04.222 Signing FRP certify data success!
2016-11-22 07:49:04.232 Erasing FRP...
2016-11-22 07:49:12.186 Erase FRP done!

----------

